# rancher 350 engine question



## turbofox54

Any options for bigger displacement? Wondering if anyone has done a stroker or a hybrid setup with a different top end. Maybe off a 400? I know about the 375 piston...just wondering if someone has tried outside the norm.


----------



## D-LUX

if your rebuilding it just go simple... if your looking for all out hp sell the honda and go a different route...



Little food for thought though, I built up my 04 rancher H/C piston, cleaned up bowl/minor port polish on the head, bigger carb, clutch work, & a full exhaust with an hmf and was still slow with 26's...


----------



## turbofox54

Thanks for the reply...Doesn't need to be fast..or the baddest...just wondering if anyone had tried anything creative ...I like the rancher...it does good and is light enough so I don't worry about pulling it out. I have a high compression je piston right now and some 27 mudlites. Its fun as it is..but a little more never hurt. I have a few extra motors so I was just thinking of a possible use for them.


----------



## Bruteforce10

You should talk to Brutelaws or CrazyCraka on here


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

What kind of work are u looking at doing? U can't do a stroke due to not having enough head studds u would be changing head gaskets left and right after every ride. Brutelaw29.5 has a 350 rancher with a lot of work done. Prolly the baddest one around. If u let us know what ur looking at doing I'm sure we can help u and give u a close cost. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## dodge2500

*just swap out motor for the 400 are 450 would be better and cheaper*


----------



## 2010Bruterider

dodge2500 said:


> *just swap out motor for the 400 are 450 would be better and cheaper*


What all is involved in that? Will it just bolt up or would I be fabricating mounts and drive shafts? Very interested in this info.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2010Bruterider said:


> What all is involved in that? Will it just bolt up or would I be fabricating mounts and drive shafts? Very interested in this info.


Ud b modifieing mounts and drive shafts to make it fit. It's possiable done it before. 350 frame 400 bottom end 450 top end built motor. Done by James Clark 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## dodge2500

*just like crazy said just have to make mounts and shafts because the 350 bolck dosent like stroke at all with only 4 head studs u can actaly pull the studs out the block*


----------



## brutelaws29.5

:flames::flames::flames:sad but true stroke equals destruction on the 350


----------



## turbofox54

Thanks for the info guys... the 400/450 may be an option if the 350 gives up. What displacement do you end up with the 400/450 hybrid setup?


----------



## brutelaws29.5

i know with a little tlc you can really wake up the torque on a 350 since i went into the motor i really havent found much to stop mine yet and im turnin alot of rubber


----------

